# Shimano RS010 or WHR501 wheels ?



## Arjimlad (27 Jan 2015)

Wiggle seem to have wheelsets on offer at under £70 for RS010s or R501s.

For my Defy 2 to wear after winter's done its worst, I don't know which are better. Weight is similar.

Any thoughts ? Go with the crowd & buy the R501s or give the RS10s a bash ?

I saw some RS10s on a Cannondale the other day & they looked the business. This will be for my best bike, after all..

Thanks for your thoughts..


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Jan 2015)

I thought the RS010 was the 501 replacement....


----------



## shadow master (27 Jan 2015)

Nothing between the two,at that price there disposable items!


----------



## Slioch (27 Jan 2015)

Also need to consider how many gears you're likely to have. The R501 is ok up to 10 speed, but if you want 11 speed then the RS010 is the way to go.

FWIW - I got a set of R501's just after Xmas to upgrade the original wheels that came with my Carrera Virtuso, and after a few hundred miles on them can say they are excellent value for the performance improvement they deliver.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Jan 2015)

I'm using Mavic cxp33 rims on shimano 105 hubs at the moment but winter is taking a toll on the braking surfaces! 9 speed.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Jan 2015)

I have both and the rs10s look a little nicer and are a smidge lighter but nowt in it really .


----------



## jack smith (27 Jan 2015)

The rs10's are a step up from r500


----------



## Justinslow (27 Jan 2015)

http://www.merlincycles.com/carbote...+Road+Wheels&gclid=CI3L5dKNtcMCFYKWtAodSicAug
Or these, personally I have the R501's and they've been fine. But someone mentioned these the other day and I thought they looked rather nice, reviews are somewhat erratic though from memory.


----------



## Justinslow (27 Jan 2015)

Merlin have another 10% off wheels this week it seems so that's less than £60 for a pair of 501's (not sure about delivery charges)


----------



## shadow master (27 Jan 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> I'm using Mavic cxp33 rims on shimano 105 hubs at the moment but winter is taking a toll on the braking surfaces! 9 speed.


Salted roads don't care what you've got £20 or £2000 wheels it knackers everthing!


----------



## mcshroom (27 Jan 2015)

Justinslow said:


> http://www.merlincycles.com/carbote...+Road+Wheels&gclid=CI3L5dKNtcMCFYKWtAodSicAug
> Or these, personally I have the R501's and they've been fine. But someone mentioned these the other day and I thought they looked rather nice, reviews are somewhat erratic though from memory.


Those are for tubs though.


----------



## Justinslow (27 Jan 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Those are for tubs though.


What does that mean?


----------



## shadow master (27 Jan 2015)

It means they take a glue on tyre!useless to most people as the tyres cost as much as the wheels!CLINCHER is the word to look for....means normal tyre and tube type.


----------



## goody (27 Jan 2015)

it's the K30 from merlin you should be looking at http://www.merlincycles.com/carbotech-k30-wheelset-61299.html


----------



## iwantanewbike (28 Jan 2015)

I just received a pair of these this week: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-wh-r501-clincher-wheelset-1/
Came with freehub body, rim tape and quick release skewers.

The old Aksium rims and worn cassette will be paired with a pair of the following to create an icy weather quick release wheelset:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/schwalbe-winter-spike-road-tyre/rp-prod118113


----------



## Justinslow (28 Jan 2015)

shadow master said:


> It means they take a glue on tyre!useless to most people as the tyres cost as much as the wheels!CLINCHER is the word to look for....means normal tyre and tube type.


You learn something everyday, was wondering what the difference between the two sets of 501's was, couldn't find anything out when doing a quick search, just that the more expensive ones were 30mm deep profile.


----------



## jack smith (28 Jan 2015)

The r501's are all clincher the 30mm ones are abit better in my opinion they look nicer and are abit stiffer, weather you'll get any aero advantage is debatable though


----------



## Justinslow (28 Jan 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Those are for tubs though.





goody said:


> it's the K30 from merlin you should be looking at http://www.merlincycles.com/carbotech-k30-wheelset-61299.html





jack smith said:


> The r501's are all clincher the 30mm ones are abit better in my opinion they look nicer and are abit stiffer, weather you'll get any aero advantage is debatable though



Sorry, I get it now! The link I posted about the merlin wheels was for the wrong wheels - for tubeless tyres and all 501's are clinchers and the more expensive ones are 30mm rim. Sorry me getting confused.com. Thanks for correcting me


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Jan 2015)

goody said:


> it's the K30 from merlin you should be looking at http://www.merlincycles.com/carbotech-k30-wheelset-61299.html


Do you have these ?


----------



## goody (29 Jan 2015)

No. I was in the market for a new set of wheels for my commuter the last ones were R500. I was going to order the Carbotechs but with postage they come to £80 so went for the Shimano's from Ribble £64 free delivery. Plus I've got supply of spare spokes from the old wheels. I think the Carbotech are slightly lighter but I'm using Marathon Plus tyres on that bike so not too worried about any performance differences.


----------



## Diggs (29 Jan 2015)

+1 For checking Ribble, they have 10 percent off at the moment (code DISC10 but it's on the homepage ) 
That means their cheapest R501s (retailing at 68.07) will set you back just over £60


----------

